

Jack Dorsey on San Francisco's inequality: It's our responsibility - juanrossi
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2013/12/24/jack-dorsey-square/

======
elacey
Outside of saying "it's our responsibility", he doesn't cover how he/Square
will respond in order to help solve the problem. It's likely an intractable
one, that really falls to the city and state government, not growing
businesses that happen to pay well.

